
Ask HN: Do you think the Passenger drones have a very serious design flaw? - supervillain
All the new passenger drones that are coming out have the propellers sticking out, which clearly is a design flaw, and have a serious safety hazard issues around people. Why don&#x27;t they consider a passenger drone with the design similar like the Hover Camera Passport?<p>• Workhorse SureFly
• Ehang 184
• Kittyhawk Flyer &#x2F; Cora
• Uber Elevate (CES Air Taxi)
• Drone Hoverbikes
======
FabHK
I find the Ehang particularly egregious, yes - it seems designed to chop
people’s kneecaps and/or behead them.

The Volocopter, however, has the rotors above the vehicle, like a helicopter,
and I don’t see how that is any more problematic than a helicopter.

Having ducted rotors might be another solution (should give higher efficiency,
too, particularly when combined with counter rotating props).

